# Problem mit Applets in HTML Seite integrieren



## neokata (11. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin ein riesiger Neuling in diesem Gebiet...
Ich habe ein kleines Problem...
Ich habe die Source von einem Applet Snake von einem Kollegen erhalten, und will dies nun für mein eigenes verwenden.

Ich habe ein Projekt im Netbeans erstellt und habe dort die Source reingetan und dann gebuildet, dies klappte auch ohne Probleme...
Dannach habe ich die zwei Klassen die es im Ordner build gehabt hat genommen und auf meinen Webserver geschmiessen. Und habe mir eine HTML Datei gemacht mit folgendem Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>


</body>
</html>


<table> 
<tr> 
<td><applet code="Snake.class" name="Snake" width="500" height="500">
</applet><td>
<td> <td>
<td> <td>
<td> <td></tr></table>
```

Ich habe die .class Dateien in den selben Ordner wie die .html Datei getan...
Wenn ich dann meine Seite aufrufe findet es keine class.
Das Problem könnt ihr euch hier anschauen:
http://www.thomet.be/snake/snake.html

Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?
Freundlicher Gruss Neokata


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2008)

Schau mal in die Java-Konsole. Das Problem ist:


> Exception in thread "Thread-3" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Snake (wrong name: snake/Snake)



Und dann schau gleich mal in deinen Quellcode, ob Snake.java in einem Package deklariert wurde.


----------



## neokata (11. Jan 2008)

Ja ich habe es in dem Package snake...

Oder was meinst du genau?
Was könnte das Problem sein?
Hast du einen Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2008)

Du musst das Applet voll qualifiziert aufrufen, also auch mit Angabe des Packages.
Dann probiere mal folgende Zeile:

```
<applet code="snake.Snake" width="500" height="500">
```
Achte auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Der Name des Packages muss übereinstimmen.


----------

